# Hoyt vulcan review



## viperarcher

First the overall look of the bow is great , presented in realtree HD green, with the added limbsaver vibration and sound dampning in the limbs as well in the handle and on the string and added stealth shot( string surpressure). The bow is 33in from axle to axle with a 6in brace Height and Ibo rating of 325fps.
at first I was a little bit leary of the low brace height but wanted to give it a real chance. I first replaced the pro grip with side plates. Then proceeded to set the bow up with a viper archery micro-tune sight and nap quick-tune 3000 rest and Doinker quardra-flex stabilizer and decided to use gold tip pro hunters. Well the first response of this bow was of complete excitement the bow balanced and pointed really well, even though it has a short axle to axle length. was also amazed and the smoothness of the vector cams and the solid wall. At the shot I felt no hand shock or recoil. very little to know noise at the shot. the arrows flew like darts,(very Fast) hitting there mark in a delta Deer target I set up. After settling in and dialing in the pins, I started shooting from 20, 30, 40, 50 yards! all the time more and more amazed at the performance of this bow! it was such a sweet shooting bow and I found it to be very accurate and amazingly forgiving with the short brace height! Overall I would give this bow a 5 out of 5 stars for overall quality and performance! and all those that are skeptical over the low brace height, put your fears aside this bow is a great shooter! I really feel that Hoyt hit a home run with this bow!


----------



## Hannes

*Hoyt Vulcan*

Must agree. I love my Vulcan. It's like a machine. 6" B/H is no problem and yes it is smooth. :tongue:


----------



## viperarcher

*Vulcan Rocks!*

The Vulcan should of been Hoyt's Flag ship Bow!


----------



## viperarcher

*Vulcan Rocks!*

Please read the review ^^^^^ This bow shoots fast, Hits Hard and is as smooth as silk and very accurate!


----------



## Tribute2007

Great bow! I know I love mine!


----------



## mfdfirepro

I shot mne through the chrono the other day and just about flipped,...322fps and like you guys said, it is a dream to shoot. I am considering using one for competition next year, I can place arrows just as good with it as I can my 38Ultra. LOVE IT!!!


----------



## truk

i love mine, 7 shots and 7 dead deer, looked like i used a rifle!:RockOn:


----------



## SPIKER_67

Best bow I've ever owned...I can't believe that they didn't include it in the '08 lineup..:dontknow:


----------



## stringnoise

viperarcher said:


> The Vulcan should of been Hoyt's Flag ship Bow!


I agree, once i started shooting it I couldn't put it down. Shot mine through a chrono a couple months ago and it was putting my FMJ's through it at 285 at 69 lbs. I couldn't believe it! It's been the best bow I've owned.


----------



## viperarcher

spiker_01 said:


> Best bow I've ever owned...I can't believe that they didn't include it in the '08 lineup..:dontknow:


I could not believe it either. not jumping for the katera! but I am wondering if it is possiable to put the z3 cams on the vulcan, now that would be a machine!


----------



## ats

viperarcher said:


> I could not believe it either. not jumping for the katera! but I am wondering if it is possiable to put the z3 cams on the vulcan, now that would be a machine!



that would be interesting. keep us posted if you try it


----------



## viperarcher

*Hoyt Vulcan still Rocks!*

found out from hoyt that all the z3 cams are going into production, but in march they will be availiable and they will have conversion specs!


----------

